# Thank You Hillary & Bill



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Thought this appropriate:

I recently saw a bumper sticker that said, "Thank me, I voted for Clinton-Gore." So, I sat down and reflected on that, and I am sending my "Thank you" for what you have done, specifically:

1. Thank you for introducing us to Jennifer Flowers, Paula Jones, Monica Lewinsky, Dolly Kyle Browning, Kathleen Willey, and Juanita Broderick. Did I leave anyone out?

2. Thank you for teaching my 8 year old about oral sex. I had really planned to wait until he was a little older to discuss it with him, but now he knows more about it than I did as a senior in college.

3. Thank you for showing us that sexual harassment in the work place (especially the White House) and on the job is OK, and all you have to know is what the meaning of "is" is. It really is great to know that certain sexual acts are not sex, and one person may
have sex while the other one does NOT have sex.

4. Thank you for reintroducing the concept of impeachment to a new generation and demonstrating that the ridiculous plot of the movie; "Wag the Dog" could be plausible after all.

5. Thanks for making Jimmy Carter look competent, Gerald Ford look graceful, Richard Nixon look honest, Lyndon Johnson look truthful, and John Kennedy look moral.

6. Thank you for the 73 House and Senate witnesses who have pled the 5th Amendment and 17 witnesses who have fled the country to avoid testifying about Democratic campaign fund raising.

7. Thank you, for the 19 charges, 8 convictions, and 4 imprisonments from the whitewater "mess" and the 55 criminal charges and 32 criminal convictions (so far) in the other " Clinton" scandals.

8. Thanks also for reducing our military by half, "gutting" much of our foreign policy, and flying all over the world on "vacations" carefully disguised as necessary trips.

9. Thank you, also, for "finding" millions of dollars (I really didn't need it in the first place, and I can't think of a more deserving group of recipients for my hard-earned tax dollars) for all of your globe-trotting.
I understand you, the family and your cronies have logged in more time aboard Air Force One than any other administration.

10. Now that you've left the White House, thanks for the 140 pardons of convicted felons and indicted felons-in-exile. We will love to have them rejoin society. (Not to mention the scores you pardoned while Governor of Arkansas )

11. Thanks also for removing the White House silverware. I'm sure that Laura Bush didn't like the pattern anyway. Also, enjoy the housewarming gifts you've received from your "friends."

12. Thanks to you and your staff in the West Wing of the White House for vandalizing and destroying government property on the way out. I also appreciate removing all of that excess weight (China, silverware, linen, towels, ash trays, soap, pens, magnetic compass, flight manuals, etc.) out of Air Force 1. The weight savings means burning
less fuel, thus less tax dollars spent on jet fuel. Thank you!

13. And finally, please ensure that Hillary enjoys the $8 million dollar advance for her "tell-all " book and you, Bill, the $10 million advance for your memoirs. Who says crime doesn't pay?

14. The last and most important point - thank you for forcing Israel to let Mohammed Atta go free. Terrorist pilot Mohammed Atta blew up a bus in Israel in 1986. The Israelis captured, tried and imprisoned him. As part of the Oslo agreement with the Palestinians in 1993, Israel had to agree to release so-called "political prisoners". However, the Israelis would not release any with blood on their hands. The American President at the
time, Bill Clinton, and his Secretary of State, Warren Christopher, "insisted" that all prisoners be released. Thus Mohammed Atta was freed and eventually thanked the US by flying an airplane into Tower One of the World Trade Center . This was reported by many of the American TV networks at the time that the terrorists were first identified. It was censored in the US from all later reports. Why shouldn't Americans know the real
truth? What a guy!

SINCERELY, A US Citizen

PS. Please pass along a special thank you to Al Gore for "inventing" the Internet, without which I would not be able to send this wonderful, factual e-mail.

AND THE REST OF THE STORY:
It's common knowledge that in order for her to establish NY residency, they purchased a million dollar-plus house in upscale Chappaqua , New York. Makes sense. They are entitled to Secret Service protection for life. Still makes sense.

Here is where it becomes interesting. Their mortgage payments hover at around $10,000 per month. BUT, an extra residence HAD to be built within the acreage to house the Secret Service agents. The Clintons charge the Federal government $10,000
monthly rent for the use of that extra residence, which is just about equal to their mortgage payment. This means that we, the taxpayers, are paying the Clinton 's salary, mortgage, transportation, safety and security, as well as the salaries for their 12 man staff -- and, this is all perfectly legal!

When she runs for President, will you vote for her?









[/img]


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

She is nothing but a Carpetbagger... the citizens of NY are too stupid to realize it though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Have you noticed Larry the Cable guy's add that pops up at the top of the nodakoutdoors page the past few hours? I just checked it out for kicks. He says he has lost a lot of weight. How did he do it?



> I'm now down to 232 and still losing. I did it by eating Nutrisystem, working out, and having dinner place mats made up with Hillary's face on them.


He knows he might offend some people so at the bottom of his page he has a disclaimer.



> *The preceding script was for entertainment purposes only. If you're uptight, humorless, and P.C. in any way, please exit the site! Don't read this and then ***** and moan later on about it. I can't stress enough, life's too short so get over yourself. Now... me and my fans cordially invite you to pucker up and kiss our collective *****!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You know all you Hillary haters are digging your own grave.She will lose to the Republican candidate if she wins the nomination.....to much baggage.

If Obama wins he will be the next president over any Republican candidate.

SO......you better hope Hillary wins the nomination or prepare yourself for 4 years of a very liberal president with a Democratic controlled Senate and House.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ken, it's going to be a liberal White House no matter what happens. Hillary, Obama, McCain. One is the same as the other. Actually, Hillary may be the least deceitful.

I agree, McCain or Romney could beat Hillary, but like the govenor, govenor, govenor (the one in Minnesota a couple terms ago) the nation has fallen in love with Obama. Obama is the most liberal of the bunch.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Plainsman,

You are right in that Obama is the most liberal.Then Hillary,then McCain.At least McCain is closer to the middle.

Regarless of which one of them wins.....we are in for some big changes.Especially if the Democrts keep control of Congress.Conservatives better brace themselves.

I don't mind the change.....8 years of Bush was torture for Democrats.The pendulum will swing back the other way.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> 8 years of Bush was torture for Democrats


I've never understood why, hes done everything they wanted on every issue except the war.

Bush is a lib but at least hes honest, McCain is even more liberal and sneaky and dishonest.

If its McCain Hillary I will vote for Hillary.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keating_Five

on judges :******: Mc Cain prevented conservative judges from being installed

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gang_of_14

if McCain had supported the nuclear option, the chances of its passage would have been quite good. Adoption of the nuclear option depended on losing no more than five Republican votes. As White and White say, Lincoln Chafee and Olympia Snowe were opposed and Lindsey Graham, Mike DeWine, and Arlen Specter were on the fence. Other possible defectors were John Warner, Susan Collins, and Chuck Hagel. McCain and Graham are pretty much joined at the hip, so McCain's support probably would have brought Graham along. Without the cover of McCain and Graham, it's also difficult to imagine Mike DeWine aligning himself with the liberal wing of his party. Had Graham and DeWine supported the nuclear option, it would have been the Dems who were drawing to an inside straight. They would have needed the vote of every wavering Senator or at least one "surprise" vote.

Enacting the nuclear option would have meant the quick confirmation of several well-qualified court of appeals nominees who ultimately were blocked by the Democrats. Moreover, President Bush could have nominated additional judges with similar philosophies, and these judges would also have been confirmed through 2006.

If, against the odds, the nuclear option had failed, several appeals court nominees who were confirmed might not have been. However, it's pretty clear that John Roberts and Samuel Alito would have been confirmed, given their stellar credentials and outstanding performances before the Judiciary Committee. If the Dems had filibustered either one, it's likely that the nuclear option would have been placed back on the table and, if that didn't do trick, adopted.

White and White point out, however, that with the Democrats now already in control of the Senate and in a position to capture the White House, it's actually a good thing the nuclear option isn't in place. This, I think, is their best argument. But it assumes that, if the Republicans use the filibuster to block the judicial nominees of a Democratic president in the future, the Democratic Senate won't adopt the nuclear option or use the threat of doing so to severely limit Republican filibustering. Unless one is prepared to make that leap of faith, conservatives aren't being unfair when they criticize McCain's participation in the Gang of 14.

ANd next if you want to consider McCains attack on freedom of political speech with the most liberal dem in congress Fiengold of WI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McCain-Feingold

uke:

ANd then he buddies up with the right winger :roll: Ted Kennedy

to cook up amnesty and tey to tell us its something else

Under the bill, illegals would have to work in the U.S. ? which they are already doing ? for six years as legal temporary workers, then they would be eligible to apply for green cards. Also, a new category of guest workers would be created who would work here for four years, then be eligible for green cards. This category will likely bring another 400,000 (and probably more) foreign workers a year into the country. :******:

McCain and Kennedy argue that their legislation isn?t an amnesty because illegals have to pay a $1,000 fine prior to becoming temporary workers and another $1,000 before getting their green cards. But an amnesty with a small fine is still amnesty. Mark Krikorian of the Washington-based Center for Immigration Studies calls the fine, in effect, ?a retroactive smuggling fee paid to the U.S. government.? The bill could make illegals stand on one foot and wave their arms before becoming legal ? but it would still be an amnesty.

It applies to any illegal with a job, and to his spouse and children. There are roughly 10 million to 11 million illegals. Of them, 6 million to 7 million are employed, and the rest are generally spouses and children.

We?ve been here before. A 1986 amnesty gave 2.7 million illegals green cards. The law spawned massive fraud. A man who would go on to be one of the terrorists in the first World Trade Center bombing, an Egyptian cabdriver working in New York, was legalized under the law as a farmworker.

The 1986 law caused a huge spike in the flow of illegals. It sent a message of tolerance for lawbreaking, and would-be illegal Mexican immigrants had an important toehold in the U.S. in the form of their newly legal friends and family. Today, the illegal population is double what it was in 1986, and an estimated 800,000 new illegals come every year.

How did such disastrous legislation pass? 1986 was one of the great bait-and-switches of all time. The amnesty came upfront, and the enforcement was supposed to happen later.

It never did.

McCain is no conservative hes a RINO with a history of corruption, and this is what the republicans are running as their best offering????


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Sasha, we're not all stupid. Most of our larger cities vote that way but in the more rural and suburban areas the conservatives rule. We're sick of the Democrats taking our hard earned money and using it in the big cities. But that is what gets them votes. Man NYC loves Bill and Hillary. I apologize for some of my Fellow New Yorkers.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

I sat here and got myself worked up so I went and found some numbers. All of New York except NYC there are 2,621,367 registered Republican/Conservative voters and 2,538,291 Registered Democratic Voters. In NYC only there are 524,730 registered Republican/Conservative voters and 2,797,950 Registered Democrats. If you do a county by county breakdown, the only counties who's Democrats out number the Republicans are ones with large cities in them.


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

KEN W said:


> You know all you Hillary haters


I don't know if I really hate Hillary? What I do hate is devious,deceitful,win at all cost behavior regardless of who gets hurt (Billy Dale, Vince Foster just a couple that come to mind) in the process.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Whistler31 said:


> KEN W said:
> 
> 
> > You know all you Hillary haters
> ...


You forgot to mention Karl Rove and Dick Chenney.You know,the Bush's buddies.


----------

